# Leo Giron



## Brian Johns (May 22, 2002)

Just saw a post on the Uechi ryu forum which announced that Grandmaster Leo Giron of Giron Escrima passed away yesterday. While I've never met or seen this man, I do have the recently published book called "Secrets of Giron Escrima." Yet another loss for the FMA community.


----------



## YODA (May 23, 2002)

I've seen him on tape but never met him. I was only watching him on the Dog Brothers tape yesterday and thinking how he would be a great guy to experience - then I got the email through that he'd passed away. Seems we're losing these old masters at a fast rate these days.

Hope his close friends & family are ok.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 24, 2002)

The FMA community has lost too many notable teachers in the last few years.  It should remind us all that our time is short, both with our own teachers, and to see/train with those we haven't yet met .  How often do we hear someone say "oh, I'll go to the next seminar/camp/whatever."  
Sincere condolences to GM Giron's family and students.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

The current (Sept. 2003) issue of Martial Art has an interview with his successor, Tony Somera.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The current (Sept. 2003) issue of Martial Art has an interview with his successor, Tony Somera. *



Thanks Arni,

I will have to check the article out.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 19, 2003)

Ugh. . . not to kill a thread, and I hope I am not in the wrong here, but Leo (Leovigildo Miguel) Giron of Bahala Na and Giron Arnis Eskrima passed on May, 21 2002, born Aug. 20, 1911. Among other things this man was an honored veteran of WWII and a great talent in the field of FMA. He is saddly missed.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

Note, the first post in the thread, announcing his death, was dated 05-22-2002.

It seemed a relevant place to post about his successor.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Note, the first post in the thread, announcing his death, was dated 05-22-2002.
> 
> It seemed a relevant place to post about his successor. *



My humblest apologies. I only saw the date on the "Last Visited" tab. I didn't see the posting date. Sorry.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

No worries!

I recently picked up the Giron Arnis Escrima book by Mr. Somera but haven't had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 19, 2003)

I often use his largo system in my training. The "chain" and "box" step and the different angles are just enough variation to throw people off in sparring. The Bahala Na system is on my field trip list. I would've loved to catch some of his old WWII war stories. I went on a spree and bought the Giron, Serrada, Illustrisimo, abanico and "Arnis" books all at once, but now I haven't had time to read them all.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

I too would have loved to been able to hear some of his stories of WWII.  Sadly, he only was awarded a Bronze Star, and from what I have read, he should have been awarded higher decorations then that, but it seems that was the case with most of the Filipino fighters in WWII.  They had white American Officers in charge of them, and their Officers didn't want them to receive the recognition they rightly deserved.


----------

